# Build-to-order, how long did it take?



## nireyn21 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'd ordered one before; waited five weeks, nothing from the dealer, no ETA on build. Cancelled it and found one that was sitting on a lot elsewhere.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

It can take months to get a low-production especially-cool vehicle built in a GM factory. 
Be patient and get what you want! 
They will build it sooner or later - it could be many months depending on time of year and production-schedule. 
If you can find an exact-match sitting on a lot, that's great, but consider keep the order active until you find the exact-match! Dealership plus various auto-geeks online can look up the various build-codes/build-status to indicate where exactly the ordered-vehicle is in the production schedule.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> To anyone who custom ordered their diesel Cruze ...



sent you a PM


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

eli said:


> It can take months to get a low-production especially-cool vehicle built in a GM factory.
> Be patient and get what you want!
> They will build it sooner or later - it could be many months depending on time of year and production-schedule.
> If you can find an exact-match sitting on a lot, that's great, but consider keep the order active until you find the exact-match! Dealership plus various auto-geeks online can look up the various build-codes/build-status to indicate where exactly the ordered-vehicle is in the production schedule.


I don't even mind the wait all that much, but I'm worried if they wait too long to build it, they won't at all. I ordered a manual and I heard they won't be building any more in a couple months with the manual so that's worrying me. I know the order went in though and I'd think they wouldn't accept it if they didn't expect to build it so fingers crossed. In the meantime I will search for a backup. There is a similar car in Florida I found but I'd hate to go to all that effort if my build is about to happen in a couple weeks. I think I'll call my salesman and just see if he can find anything out about the status.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Mine took 6 weeks order to delivery. I got a 2017 CTD very early in the run.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

KyleB said:


> Mine took 6 weeks order to delivery. I got a 2017 CTD very early in the run.


Do you remember how far into that you got the build date? Or how long between the build date and delivery (I'm sure that varies by location but hoping for ballpark idea).


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Do you remember how far into that you got the build date? Or how long between the build date and delivery (I'm sure that varies by location but hoping for ballpark idea).


It's coming up on a year ago now so I'm stretching my memory. I think I got a build date very quickly, less than a week after placing the order, possibly just a couple of business days. The part I remember most was the delays after it was built. It took a full two weeks after it was built to make it from OH to IA. Everything moves by rail, then by truck, and there are final inspection steps that time, then finally dealer installed options. I was driving a borrowed car at the time because I had sold back my dieselgate TDI. I can sympathize with your wait.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

KyleB said:


> It's coming up on a year ago now so I'm stretching my memory. I think I got a build date very quickly, less than a week after placing the order, possibly just a couple of business days. The part I remember most was the delays after it was built. It took a full two weeks after it was built to make it from OH to IA. Everything moves by rail, then by truck, and there are final inspection steps that time, then finally dealer installed options. I was driving a borrowed car at the time because I had sold back my dieselgate TDI. I can sympathize with your wait.


Thanks. Bit discouraging in terms of the fact I will likely have a long wait even after I get the date, though, once I get down to the last couple of weeks I'm guessing it will go by fast (especially when the stress of paying for it sets in haha). I seem to remember hearing somewhere they only built diesels certain weeks so maybe that would explain why yours came so soon and mine weeks. Fortunately I have other cars but they all need work and I've kind of been putting it off thinking it'll be easier to do when I have another car I can depend on. So I may need to use one of my dad's for a while. I guess I'll also start thinking about the possibility of getting the one that's sitting on a lot in Florida that's pretty much identical to what I ordered ... I'd just rather go through with the order if it's just going to be a matter of patience. I can literally walk to the dealer I ordered it with, as opposed to going 1,500 miles away to get it.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

I ordered mine on December 2, 2017
I received an order number on that date
I received a build date on December 5, 2017
It was built on January 23, 2018
It was shipped on January 24, 2018
It arrived at the dealer late on January 25, 2018
I picked it up on January 31, 2018

My car is a Sedan with the Diesel and a 6 speed manual.

I should add that my dealer is about 5 hours from the Lordstown plant by car. My car did not see rail and was trucked to the dealer.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I was never given an order number which makes me nervous. I emailed my salesman and got an auto reply that he's out of the office until the 19th. Great. Not that he doesn't deserve a vacation but bad timing for me. Maybe someone else at the dealer can help me. At this point I just want confirmation the order is in place and somewhere along in the process. I realize I can't blame anyone else for the fact I wanted brown seats so much but I'm getting frustrated.

Edit: called dealer and they told me no one can tell me anything about it but the salesman. Ridiculous.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Strange dealer response......this first went from salesman to sales manager, who authorizes the order. The order is stacked electronically and the orders are downloaded by Chevrolet weekly.
The dealer first gets a order verified (accepted) notice. At that time there is a estimated build week provided.
Usually within 3 weeks the dealer gets a build sequence number.....within a day or two, a VI # (vin) is created and the build date (actual) will be provided.
Generally, within two weeks a dock# is provided....this means the car actually exists and awaits shipment.

There is no time line for shipment.....could be days, could be a week or two.

Anyways, if the actual sales manager cannot provide the info.....well.....he ain't much of a manager or he is just plum lazy.

The standard response to, order time to order receipt is 6 to 8 weeks and unless there are any constraints (ran out of engines for example) this is rather accurate.

Be confident the dealer wants you in that car far more than you want to be in it and somebody in that building is following every step.

Remain calm......I've ordered many cars over the years.....they usually show up on the week you don't want it, heh heh.

Rob


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Robby said:


> Be confident the dealer wants you in that car far more than you want to be in it and somebody in that building is following every step.
> 
> Remain calm......I've ordered many cars over the years.....they usually show up on the week you don't want it, heh heh.


Thanks for the encouragement. The weird thing is I've almost felt like ordering this car was a burden for them. I helped my parents buy a Subaru and that dealer pestered the heck out of me the whole time my parents thought about it. For my Cruze I had to make all of the effort to get in touch with the dealer every time I wanted to go forward ... which I didn't mind to be honest because I was glad they didn't pressure me. But in retrospect it has me worried. Oh well, nothing I can do at this point but wait until the guy gets back. At this point I just want confirmation the order was actually accepted.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah, sounds like the sales manager is lazy and just sucking payroll from the dealership.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I was never given an order number which makes me nervous. I emailed my salesman and got an auto reply that he's out of the office until the 19th. Great. Not that he doesn't deserve a vacation but bad timing for me. Maybe someone else at the dealer can help me. At this point I just want confirmation the order is in place and somewhere along in the process. I realize I can't blame anyone else for the fact I wanted brown seats so much but I'm getting frustrated.
> 
> Edit: called dealer and they told me no one can tell me anything about it but the salesman. Ridiculous.


Someone in the business office should be able find your order. I have ordered from small dealers (the Cruze) and mega dealers and they all have been able to give me an order number. Again, I had an order number the day I ordered the Cruze (12/2/2017) and it was a Saturday.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnARM said:


> Someone in the business office should be able find your order. I have ordered from small dealers (the Cruze) and mega dealers and they all have been able to give me an order number. Again, I had an order number the day I ordered the car (12/2/2017) and it was a Saturday.


I wish I'd thought at the time to ask for an order number as soon as it went in, but I just trusted everything. The last I heard from the salesman, he emailed me my final build details and said I would hear back from him in 3-4 weeks with a build date. He said orders were taken by GM on Tuesdays and that was a Monday so I assumed it went in the next day. I guess I'll try emailing the sales manager directly ... I'm not sure who I talked to on the phone yesterday, I probably should have asked for the sales manager (I don't think it as her). It's probably fine but I'm a worrier and I hate it when I'm not even able to ask questions, even if my questions are pestering.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I wish I'd thought at the time to ask for an order number as soon as it went in, but I just trusted everything. The last I heard from the salesman, he emailed me my final build details and said I would hear back from him in 3-4 weeks with a build date. He said orders were taken by GM on Tuesdays and that was a Monday so I assumed it went in the next day. I guess I'll try emailing the sales manager directly ... I'm not sure who I talked to on the phone yesterday, I probably should have asked for the sales manager (I don't think it as her). It's probably fine but I'm a worrier and I hate it when I'm not even able to ask questions, even if my questions are pestering.


You will be paying for a product....... you get to pester all you wish heh heh.

Rob


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

Robby said:


> You will be paying for a product....... you get to pester all you wish heh heh.
> 
> Rob



I agree. I would email or call the sales manager or the business manager and tell them you want both the order number and build date. You are a customer and have every right to expect both. If the car is ordered, there is an order number.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Mine was 8 weeks from deposit to arrival at the dealership. I picked it up Dec 31st 2017.

It was well worth the wait.

I got then Kalahari interior, clutch pedal, oil burner, and black paint.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Just got in touch with my salesman ... he said he got back from vacation and sees my Cruze has been built and shipped ... woo hoo! I didn't expect it to be _that_ far along so that's a pleasant surprise. Not sure why I didn't get a build date along the way but since the car has materialized I'm not going to worry about it. Can't wait to drive it and see that nice brown interior.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

It's finally here! Not ready for delivery until next week but it arrived at the dealer. Hoping to pick it up Monday.


----------



## Dubsb (Mar 25, 2018)

Jacque8080 said:


> Mine was 8 weeks from deposit to arrival at the dealership. I picked it up Dec 31st 2017.
> 
> It was well worth the wait.
> 
> I got then Kalahari interior, clutch pedal, oil burner, and black paint.



i just ordered the same thing ! Can’t wait !


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

Dubsb said:


> i just ordered the same thing ! Can’t wait !


Congratulations! Get you clutch petal while you can!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Picked it up today and I absolutely love it!!! It's much faster than I expected and such a pleasure to drive. The interior looks so upscale and I'm really glad I waited it out and got the colors I want both exterior and interior. Despite my worry during the wait, the buying experience turned out excellent and I ended up pretty lucky with the incentives. Definitely worth the wait. I will post more photos in the introduction section but here are a couple quick ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Picked it up today and I absolutely love it!!! It's much faster than I expected and such a pleasure to drive. The interior looks so upscale and I'm really glad I waited it out and got the colors I want both exterior and interior. Despite my worry during the wait, the buying experience turned out excellent and I ended up pretty lucky with the incentives. Definitely worth the wait. I will post more photos in the introduction section but here are a couple quick ones.
> 
> View attachment 260785


I really like that interior!


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I ordered my 2018 diesel sedan w/ 6 speed. 
The order was accepted on April 24th. Between 2 and 3 weeks the vehicle was in the factory lot waiting for transportation to the dealer. The freight train was delayed a few days to the Florida distribution center in Palm Beach County due to the tropical storm Alberto. The vehicle arrived at the dealership on June 5th. I picked it up two days later. Overall it was not a long wait considering a delay of about 4 days or so in transport due to the storm.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

After the fact,but I just saw this blurb from April:
According to ​_CNBC_, workers were informed on Friday afternoon that one of two shifts at the Ohio facility will be eliminated come mid-June. As it stands, the plant employs almost 3,000 people, 90 percent of whom are hourly workers. While GM says up to 1,500 employees will potentially be affected, the precise number of layoffs won't be determined for a few weeks. ​


----------

